# CNY 2011-2012 Season



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Well so far this is the most snow we have had this season. Hopefully better ones to come. Was a nice sheet of ice over the parking lot. This is where i work. Currently we dont have a plowing contract.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Lucky got no snow here, well only snow here is a dusting that is on the truck.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

DareDog, where abouts in NY are you located?

Took a couple of pictures of our snow removal equipment at the workplace. Have a few sidewalks to take care of.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

im north east of you. im in Oneida.

got any pics of your plow truck?


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

DareDog;1372413 said:


> im north east of you. im in Oneida.
> 
> got any pics of your plow truck?


Cool i got a friend with a Jeep Wrangler over that way. (CNYJEEP club).

Here is a thread with pics in it. 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=91239&highlight=DieselSlug


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

Where do you work? Do you plow for yourself? Is the company you work for looking for a contract?


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

lol what do you mean you do not have a contract yet......!


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

turffscapes;1392495 said:


> Where do you work? Do you plow for yourself? Is the company you work for looking for a contract?


I work at Steans & Wheler. Its an environmentalists firm in Cazenovia. I do plow for myself, but only a couple residentials and my parents drives, business has slowed over the past 3 years mostly due to my location. Im not sure if we are looking anymore. The guy who did it last year came and salted last week so im guessing hes back on. Will let you know if he isnt tho!


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

I am sorry that my post isn't about snow plowing, we have no snow to plow anyways.

What I am looking for is a member that lives in Oneida that knows of a location that needs free hard fill. We would push piles down after project completion. I would have about 50 trucks to dispose of this spring.

Thanks


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

John Mac;1406998 said:


> I am sorry that my post isn't about snow plowing, we have no snow to plow anyways.
> 
> What I am looking for is a member that lives in Oneida that knows of a location that needs free hard fill. We would push piles down after project completion. I would have about 50 trucks to dispose of this spring.
> 
> Thanks


Will keep my eyes peeled, currently dont know of anyone needing hard fill.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

A couple pictures form a few minutes ago (8:30AM) in Cazenovia, NY. Starting to accumulate. About 1-2'' so far and the snow started about 6:20AM. Doesnt look like its gonna let up for a few hours. Will get more pictures as the day progresses.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Some more pictures of the snow at 2:50 this afternoon. Took my truck out at lunch so i got a chance to brush it off. The green Dakota has been there all day. Got the blower out and cleaned in between the company cars (fusions and *pri') and down the sidewalk.

* Plural for prius i guess.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Hopefully get a few pictures of plowing the few drives i have tonight. My camera doesnt like the dark too well.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I plowed this morning around 10am; had about three inches of the heavy wet stuff that I wanted to get rid of before the temperatures dropped and it all froze up on me. Been real windy since then, so even though it's been snowing all day, the driveway is still relatively clear because there are no snowbanks to cause much drifting.

I'm in Pompey


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

Snapped a few shots today of one of the trucks








https://maia.utica.edu/uwc/webmail/...X&uid=12470&number=2&filename=0113121541b.jpg
https://maia.utica.edu/uwc/webmail/...&number=2&filename=0113121541.jpgussmileyflag


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

seville009;1413666 said:


> I plowed this morning around 10am; had about three inches of the heavy wet stuff that I wanted to get rid of before the temperatures dropped and it all froze up on me. Been real windy since then, so even though it's been snowing all day, the driveway is still relatively clear because there are no snowbanks to cause much drifting.
> 
> I'm in Pompey


Cool! Im right in the town of Fabius! Good to see a local!

Ended up doing a good bit of plowing of course no good pictures because it was dark. Not sure why my camera wont take a decent dark photo.


----------

